# Homer needs a home



## manteca11 (Jun 30, 2004)

I live in Manteca, California. I found an injured pigeon. I believe it is still a young squab. It appears to have been shot through the top of its head and exited through the one eye. The pigeon has recovered but is now blind in one eye. It needs to be around other pigeons. It is a Reddish-Brown bird with light grey tail feathers. Not knowing anything about pigeons I believe it to be a feral pigeon. If your interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbara,

I am a long way from you, but if nothing closer turns up, I would be happy to give the pigeon a permanent home. I do have other pigeons and many of them are severely handicapped. Let me know.

Terry


----------



## Gefion (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi there,

I am the proud caretaker of a young feral pigeon who I just built a castle for and he needs a friend. Do you know the age of your little one? Is he tame?


I live in Redwood City, close enough  

Thanks


----------



## manteca11 (Jun 30, 2004)

*homer needs a home.*

I was just re-reading your response and I owe you an apology, I thought that you where The person I had email me from Redwood City. It appears that you are not. So Can we start over? My feral pigeon had been shot throught the top of his head and it exited through the eye. So he is blind in one eye. It has totally recovered from the wound. I don't know how old the pigeon is, I have had it 3 weeks. But it still has white showing oon his cere, I believe that means it is not an adult. Please let me know if you are still interested. thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Barbara,

I'm not sure if you are addressing your most recent post to me or to Gefion or perhaps to someone else who may have e-mailed you privately. 

If you are able to find a good home for the bird close to you, please feel free to do so. I am many hundreds of miles south of you in Lake Forest CA (South Orange County), and the bird would need to be shipped if I were going to take it in .. still happy to do so, however, if nothing else works out for you.

Terry


----------



## manteca11 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have never shipped a pigeon before, How would one go about doing that.
Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Shipping A Pigeon*

Hi again,

You need to purchase a special shipping box that meets U.S. Post Office requirements for the shipping of live birds. These can be obtained from most of the on-line pigeon supply companies. Given that you have an appropriate shipping box, the bird is taken to the closest major post office and sent by over night Express Mail to their destination. I have recently received pigeons from Miami that were shipped early in the morning from the airport postal station in Miami and which arrived in Southern California at my local post office before 7 AM the following morning .. all birds arrived in fine condition. It's a little pricey .. about $25.00 for the Express Mail charges plus the cost of the box which is probably another $15.00 (don't know this for sure .. might be cheaper). Still, that's a bargain if you ask me .. how else are you going to get a bird all the way across the countyl for less than $50.00 and in 24 hours or less?

Terry


----------

